# HDMI audio driver for ASUS X551M laptop?



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys,
I've been helping a neighbor set up his new ASUS X551M laptop. While connecting it to his TV last night with HDMI cable I was only able to get the laptop speakers for sound since it only shows the shared graphics and speakers as sound options in the sound panel.

Is there any HDMI audio driver that will work with this laptop so he can send the audio signal to his TV speakers? I've yet to see an Intel HDMI driver, and the Realtek ones I've found seem to be only older ones for ATI GPUs. 

If not he'll have to invest in some desktop speakers that are equal to or better than his TV speakers.


----------



## rainbringer (Jul 19, 2014)

I have the same problem.
Is the problem solved?


----------



## Dacur (Jul 19, 2014)

This is from Intel regarding hdmi:

Install the latest Intel® Graphics Driver, this also installs the latest audio codecs for HDMI.
After driver installation, connect to the HDMI TV or digital display, using a HDMI cable.
Select HDMI audio as your default playback device. Click *Start>Control Panel>Hardware and Sound*.
Click *Sound*. The Playback tab lists the audio playback devices for your computer.
Right-click on the device for HDMI audio, and select *Set as Default Device*.


----------



## rainbringer (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi and thanks for the answer.
1,2 - done, but there's no HDMI audio device in the list of Playback devices - only built-in speakers.
I'm afraid my graphics card doesn't support audio output.


----------

